# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Ενiσχυση  σήματος cosmote

## info@kalarakis.com

Τα κινητά έχουν cosmote 
Το κτήριο έχει δωμάτια με γυψοσανίδες
Όταν χρειάζεται να μιλήσουν στο τηλέφωνο σηκώνονται και κάνουν βόλτες στη πορτα για να έχουν σημα
Στα δωμάτια έχει 2 γραμμές σημα αλλά δεν φτάνει και παρουσιάζεται πρόβλημα

Γνωρίζεται κάποια συσκευή που να κάνει ενίσχυση σήματος όπως το wifi extender αλλα για τα κινητά
ή 
κατι άλλο?

***** η λύση να αλλάξουν εταιρία δεν παίζει

----------


## mikemtb

υπαρχει αναμεταδοτης για μεσα,  με εξωτερική κεραια ...το είχα δει σε πελατη, δεν θυμαμαι λεπτομέρειες μονο οτι το αγόρασε από εξω ( αλι,μπέη) και ειχε κανα 200-300άρι

ισως κατι τετοιο: https://www.amazon.com/Lintratek-Rep.../dp/B07V5V4Z7N

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr/wifi_calling.html

----------

awmn931 (02-11-22)

----------


## xsterg

θελει συμβατη συσκευη. δεν παιζει ετσι, με οτι συσκευη να ειναι...

----------


## georgis1

https://www.skroutz.gr/c/4375/enisch...=gsm+amplifier

δες εδω.παλια ειχα τοποθετησει σε δυο περιπτωσεις με αριστο αποτελεσμα.

----------

